
Show HN: StringBean – 4K Featherweight Framework - Narutu
http://stringbean-lang.com/
======
carapace
Light grey sans-serif body text means you hate your readers. Making it small
means you _really_ hate them.

~~~
Narutu
Thank you for your suggestion.

------
chris_overseas
The special casing for handling a three way split seems clunky at first
glance. Why not use a 24-point system rather than 16?

~~~
Narutu
Thank you for your comment/suggestion.

Did think about a 24 unit approach, however we concluded it was not the way
forward as the unit widths at 24-points would be ok at 4K, but at sub-4K they
would be negligible, and the developer would need to work in multiples.

~~~
DiggityDug7
Well the 12-unit grid is normally chosen based on being divisible by
[1,2,3,4,6,12]. 16-unit is divisible by [1,2,4,8,16], but I see that you added
a "thirds" class to deal with that. 20-unit could be an option as it covers
divisibility by [1,2,4,5,10,20] but also critically ignores 3 column. 24-unit
(the product of the first four positive integers) is divisible by
[1,2,3,4,5,6,8,12,24], so it would naturally allow the most flexibility at the
cost of very granular 1/24 elements.

------
zem
it should not take me two clicks to find out "framework for what?". the front
page (and this link) should both say "4k featherweight css framework"

------
nvader
I couldn't find any license information. What license is this released under?

You may also want to add that as a LICENSE file to your repo.

------
jplur
The code boxes with the ::before and ::after shadows are gorgeous.

------
mc_hammer
i think the pull-left pull-right code example is missing the pull classes.
very cool, will give it a try

~~~
Narutu
Thee "pull-left" and "pull-right" classes were added into v2.2 (in the Github
repository) in addition to the similar "float-left" and "float-right" classes.

These additions have been merged into the Master branch this afternoon.

The example site is running on v2.1 which uses the float-left and float-right
classes.

Hope this helps.

~~~
viciousambition
I think (s)he means they're not present in the sample code under "pull-left &
pull-right". The code block's divs just have column and size classes.

